# Gained a lot of weight recently and feeling awful



## Endiku

I'm so very sorry, Drafty! I'm not a plus sized rider but I can definitely see how disheartening not being able to ride your horse or wear heels would be. Have you thought about talking to a nutritionist or your doctor, or perhaps have some bloodwork done to make sure that your thyroid is working well? If you're eating the amount that you say, I can't imagine why you'd be putting ON weight, especially if you're making a point to exercise. There could be more going on than the food that you're eating, and there may be something that can help you fix it.

Sending confidence vibes your way! You're an amazing person, whether you're 150 pounds or 250 pounds. Don't get too discouraged! Theres more to a person than just their jean size and I can guarentee that you've got a lot of that 'more.' We on HF here love you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I don't have insurance until December 1st. I did go to my gyno back in February and she had my thyroid checked. Everything came back 100% normal. I do need to schedule an appointment anyway because of other issues (fertility related).

It's not so much my looks that are discouraging me. I mean, it's a pain in the butt to have to keep buying pants for work because mine don't fit, but I can deal with that. It's that I can't do anything without getting winded or not being able to do stuff because my hips, knees and ankles hurt so much because of all the weight. I've always been active and outdoorsy...but I can't now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Restaurant meals have a lot of calories in them. You are often served multiple portions as one serving!

Are you doing any exercise?

Have you started on any new meds?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't have insurance until December 1st. I did go to my gyno back in February and she had my thyroid checked. Everything came back 100% normal. I do need to schedule an appointment anyway because of other issues (fertility related).
> 
> It's not so much my looks that are discouraging me. I mean, it's a pain in the butt to have to keep buying pants for work because mine don't fit, but I can deal with that. It's that I can't do anything without getting winded or not being able to do stuff because my hips, knees and ankles hurt so much because of all the weight. I've always been active and outdoorsy...but I can't now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I too am struggling with my weight since under going chemo radiation and 3 major surgeries one of which was a full hysterectomy (likely the biggest cause. My thyroid is almost always low and I take meds for that and other health issues, but they have yet to be able to balance it. I think my next stop will be a hormone specialist. Something is wrong and I hate being heavy... It hurts and it is embarrassing for me coming from a very thin family and always having been very very thin myself. I eat less then I did and still walk a lot. I am sick of being heavy... IF you figure anything out, I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DancingArabian said:


> Restaurant meals have a lot of calories in them. You are often served multiple portions as one serving!
> 
> Are you doing any exercise?
> 
> Have you started on any new meds?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When we do go out to eat, it's usually to Golden Corral, so we control our portion sizes and I hardly ever actually fill my plate. I will have one meat (usually pot roast and a small serving), one cooked veggie (corn, green beans, etc and never a full spoonful), mashed potatoes with nothing on them (and again, not a full spoonful), a small salad and IF I have dessert, it's a small bowl of ice cream. On the rare occasions we eat fast food I try to get grilled chicken or a salad (I love burgers, but not fast food burgers).

As for exercise, I try to walk my dog every evening that i don't get off late and I walk everywhere at work instead of taking the golf cart (our lot is 17 acres).

I don't take any meds, period, except Aleve for pain every once in a very great while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I know where you are coming from 
I have gained weight too
I am sorry


----------



## DancingArabian

Sucks  was hoping we could figure it out. At least you just have another month or so for insurance and hopefully they can sort it out quickly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding

Stop going out to eat at least for a while. Those restaurants serve yummy tasting food with high fat and calorie content. It has to taste good otherwise they would be out of business. Go back to what you did prior to gaining. Keep a journal, write down what you eat during the day. You would be surprised at even the little extras that you may be consuming and not truly realizing it. Do not be overly hard on yourself. You are acknowledging it so start making changes now. One day at a time. :wink:

Bacon, eggs, and potatoes everyday?......Tell him no. You cut that out and replace it with a healthier breakfast you would drop weight with that change alone! Eat the big breakfast once a week or every other week. You can still have it just NOT everyday!


----------



## Puddintat

I'm with ya. I was on weight watchers and was doing so good. I got down to 167 and was so excited. I don't know what happened. I let myself balloon up to 201...my highest ever. I even had to buy bigger pants for work!


----------



## Endiku

Perhaps some fruit and yogurt or granola for breakfast? Those things can be filling and healthy at the same time, which is the perfect start for your day. I'm not a breakfast eater at all but I always try to eat atleast a bit of granola or something, and it works well for me. Another idea might be maltomeal (if you like it) because it tends to fill you up quickly too. I can barely eat a serving of it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We don't go out to dinner that often. Maybe three times in the last month. Lunch is a different matter. I have nowhere to keep a lunch I make myself, even if I had a cooler bag to put it in. So, Robert usually picks me up and we go out. Again, though, I try to get the healthiest thing I can, under the circumstances.

As for the big breakfasts, it's become just on my days off. Most days I don't eat breakfast. But, I never really have. 

I was basically on a starvation diet before I met Robert, but not by choice. I usually didn't have money to eat more than one meal per day. You know people joke that their animals eat better than they do? Well, with me it was true. I made sure my board was paid, my bin of pellets wasn't empty, and my dog had high quality food (Taste of the Wild or Canidae) before I worried if I had anything to eat.

I downloaded an app on my phone called MyFitnessPal last week. Even including Thanksgiving AND going to a pro football game last Sunday, I haven't gone over 1600 calories any day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

The weight battle is so hard. Breakfast is said to be a necissity, a good one would be oatmeal. Lunches out could be the culprit. Also stress. Few restaurant meals really match what they say about calorie counts. You'll have the insurance in just a few days- Can you call ahead & make an appt? If your having other "female" problems check for PCOS. I hope you get a good doctor that will help you find a reason. I know how upsetting quick weight gain can be-I gained 10 pounds earlier this year & have only been able to lose 1/2 of it. I hardly eat anything- less than 1,000 calories a day! Sometimes much less-Yikes!


----------



## CLaPorte432

You need to work out. Walking isnt going to cut it at this point. You need to get that heart pumping and keep it pumping. Cardio, cardio, cardio!

Im in the same boat. Im the heaviest ive ever been. The older i get, the lazier i get, the more my metabolism drops. Its a crappy cycle. *headdesk*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun

Lots of cardio! Green tea, water and lemons are supposed to be really good for weight loss, I can attest to the green tea. I've already lost about six pounds with working out and eating better. Do you eat a lot of wheat products?


----------



## Lockwood

I agree with Endiku's post as the first thing I though of is... there might be something medical going on here beyond diet changes.
The body changes so fast and I've had some real ups and downs with weight related to medical issues, so I know how fast they can hit, but also tricky to figure out why.
Hopefully when your insurance kicks in you can see your regular Dr or an Internist to have a thorough check-up.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's "funny" cuz the first thing that all my friends ask me when I mention how suddenly I gained weight is "Are you pregnant?" The four pregnancy tests I've taken in the last 2.5 months say I'm not.

BorntoRun, we don't usually have bread in the house and when we do, it's whole grain wheat or multi-grain. When we go out, I either ask for whole wheat buns or go breadless if they don't have the whole wheat option.

I don't drink green tea for religious reasons (it is loaded with caffeine and I'm Mormon). I do drink a good amount of water every day, usually between 30 and 60 ounces (I have a water bottle with the ounces measured out on the side). 

I'm almost tempted to try that Sensa stuff to see if it works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

I , too, think such a rapid weight gain is very odd. However, if you were this weight before, then starved down to 180, then this kind of rebound to the prior "set" weight is not so unusual.

I agree with oatmeal as b-fast. NO butter, just milk and maybe a tad brown sugar. 

Up your vegetable consumption.

NO food closer than two hours (three is better) before bedtime.

losing weight only gets harder the older you get. So, I can relate to the difficulty.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've never been this heavy before. The heaviest I've been was 186lbs and that was right after my miscarriage in 2006. Then I got down to 160lbs after my divorce in 2007 (yay for stress and not being able to afford to eat). I hovered between 160-170lbs until I moved back home four years ago, but even then I stayed around 175lbs. Last May when I bought Aires, I was my heaviest in years at 180lbs (and a size 18), however I lost fat and gained muscle after I got him and, even though I didn't lose weight in numbers, I dropped two, almost three, pant sizes. I have a pic of me in April of this year wearing a pair of size 12 Banana Republic jeans (still have the jeans cuz they're my favorite jeans ever).

Not eating late is a tough one. I don't get off work until 6:30 most nights. By the time I get home and cook dinner (even something simple), it's 7:30 or 8, depending on if I have to stop at the store for anything. We're usually in bed before 10pm because I usually have to work at 8am, so I'm up by 6:30am to get ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Sorry to hear you have gained weight so fast. Dang...I feel for you. 

I had lost 70 lbs on WW a number of years ago but put it back on several years later due to stress and starting a cake decorating business. Yeah..that will put it on you.

I just found out I am diabetic so had to REEL IT IN FAST. I have lost like 8 lbs in 2 weeks but it is because I had to put the breaks on to get the sugar under control.

It is very much like WW though. 

I eat grits, egg, one slice turkey bacon and 1 slice toast for breakfast. 

Lunch will be salad with meat, cheese or 2 slices bread with meat and slice of cheese with a small salad.

Dinner has been salads with chicken, or just chicken with a salad, a little bit of pasta or rice or potato. 

A Starbucks non fat latte or coffee at home with sugar free international coffee in skim milk. 

I have no choice in this one. It isn't just so I can lose weight - it is so I don't have a stroke! The benefit will be that I will lose weight and Biscuit is all for that. Follow a WW plan or a diabetic plan. It isn't that hard and if you are already a healthy eater it will not be difficult. Walking is great exercise and I am having trouble walking right now due to being unstable because of the diabetes. This just developed since October and it sucks.


----------



## FlyGap

I'm in the same boat. Gaining weight rapidly, started after my accident and I can't get it to stop! I also don't want to ride Rick because I feel too big for him. I feel for you!!! How old are you? I'm 32 and it's already getting harder.

Stress, pain, late work nights, and not exercising correctly is packing the pounds on me. I lost 15 lbs. this summer and was feeling great but now it's back on plus some... Happy weight could be the cause! Most women will struggle when they get on the typical schedule of eating/being with a man. Add in snuggle time and watching movies, and you get POUNDS! Happens all the time.

DH has been trying to get me the Insanity workout off Ebay. (Have you looked at that?) I WILL do it but refuse to pay over $150 especially right before Christmas. My cousin did it and she had to stop because she was losing too much weight! I've been using the elliptical but hate it, the movement hurts my neck and shoulder. Yoga is the only thing keeping me from looking like a hippo! It keeps me feeling good and limber and strong, but it's packing on muscle.
So the only way for _me_ is to eat lots of lettuce and celery with something yummy like grilled shrimp or chicken and a _bit_ of olive oil. I eat eggs and tomatoes for breakfast, limit my salt intake (watch it and you will lose quite a few pounds from swelling, the food you are eating is loaded with it). I have to eat carbs or go crazy, so look at Sam's and check out their pita crackers, buy bulk fruit and veggies. I eat those more if I know they will go to waste. 

Hang in there!
I'm miserable too and only fit in one pair of jeans and a few flowy hippy pants. NOT GOOD! I'm also going to freeze until I lose some of this weight, CAN'T ZIP MY COAT! Need to get moving...


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, I will echo a lot of what has already been said, and then argue with some of it.

You absolutely need a full physical check up, if you haven't changed much in your eating or exercise habits, then something in you has changed.

It sounds like you are caught in a familiar downward spiral, you feel fat and frumpy, and things are difficult so you end up doing less, so yeah, upping your physical activity is a great idea. And weight is realtive in a way, when I lost all my weight, when I got to 230 pounds, having been 316 pounds, it felt light and I was active and felt like I could do any **** thing. The next time I was 230 pounds, on the way up from my all time low of 170, I felt fat and frumpy.

Breakfast, I agree it is important, and actually bacon and eggs, without the potato is not such a bad choice, depends on how your body works. I know that personally I do better restricting carbs very heavily, but protein and fats have little affect.

Eating late, controversial, some studies say it's bad, some say it's the 24 hour intake that matters. Personally I'm a late eater, and while my losses may be quicker if I are earlier, who knows, this is the way I do it.

I do believe that eating little and often is important, I currently eat 6 small meals a day, and that is working well, it is a habit I need to maintain I think.

While vegetables are great, not all veggies are created equal when it comes to weight loss, roots and some 'seeds' are not so good. 

Another idea that is gaining a lot of momentum in the scientific community is a kind of two day a week fast approach, have a look here Two-Day Diet That Doubles Weight Loss And Cuts Breast Cancer Risk


----------



## FlyGap

That's a good link Golden! Also wanted to add (link reminded me!) you need to watch it most days and then have a fatterday. One day a week when you don't exercise, and eat whatever you want within reason. Keeps me sane.


----------



## Corporal

First, LOTS of hugs!! DO NOT PANIC!!! I've been here before.
Here are my suggesions, and I believe they will help you. =D
1) Eat very slowly. Your brain registers a full stomach 20 minutes after you begin a meal. If you're eating in a rush, like at breakfast, cut the volume in 1/2, instead. You are probably eating to match your bf's meal, and he probably needs more calories than you do. It's a pretty common problem.
2) Get a calorie counter. There are many online.
3) Do a "diet awareness week". You write down everything that goes into your mouth. Do this M-F, then tally the calories you have eaten every day to see what you're eating. You need ~ 2,000 calories/day to maintain your current weight, so you are looking to reduce that amount in order to begin a weight loss. 
4) Keep a calorie diary. DO NOT beat yourself up if you miss a day, or a meal bc you are monitoring your eating habits, not looking for a perfect record. You need to do a LOT of exercise to increase your daily maintenance intake, so look for the # calories you need to maintain or reduce your weight at rest.
5) DON'T look to lose more than 1 pound/week. Better yet, look to lose no more than 2 pounds/month. *The idea is to make permanent eating changes,* and your body will fight you if you starve it.
6) Force yourself to eight 8 ounces of water every day. Get used to lukewarm water in a water bottle. Sometimes we feel hungry when our body is really thirsty. _No other drink will substitute for water,_ so you don't have to drink something else. I like to cut lemons and squeeze them in my water, but it's just me.
7) Eat out ONLY at the grocery store. Most stores now have baked chicken and some other meals that are either ready to eat or require minimum cooking. Even though they might be higher in calories than you would put together, they are much lower in calories than any fast food places. Avoid any fried foods. They are highly breaded.
Golden Corral, and many other buffets have some of the highest calorie foods out there bc _there are fried foods with sugar on meat,_ and a lot of other extras in their other foods. I know bc we ate at the one in Carbondale, IL when we drove our youngest back to Law School after break last Sunday. It is cheaper to add sugar and fat for them.
ONE alternative is *KFC's baked chicken,* *but I'd buy just that*, and eat salad you make yourself.

8) Find a low calorie food or foods that you can pig out on. One of mine is fresh watermelon, and I'll eat a LOT at one sitting. But it doesn't make me gain weight...just run to the rr a lot!

9) Keep your favorite treat, like chocolate, in small portions, and treat yourself often *IN SMALL AMOUNTS. *This will keep your mind off of them.

For the past year I have been losing weight _so slowly_ that only my family has noticed. All other women that I know have done the quick weight loss, enjoyed the acclaim, but honestly, I'm sure most will gain it back again, which nobody







wants. My DH has had a relapse on his diet, but he eats out 3x/week, what with a regular business lunch, a lawyer's lunch and a K of P (men's club) lunch every week. I haven't eaten dinner out more than 3x this last month, and I've dropped one size in my jeans.


----------



## Golden Horse

Corporal said:


> You are probably eating to match your bf's meal, and he probably needs more calories than you do.


And that is plain NOT FAIR


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I will admit that until a month or so ago, I was a sprinter when it came to eating. I could, and would, polish off a full plate of food in just a few minutes. After Robert commenting on it several times and me severely overeating to the point of almost making myself sick, I sat down and tried to figure out WHY I was eating so fast. I'm the kind of person that if I know the why of a behavior, I find it easier to correct. What I figured out was that I have gotten so used to lunch at work being my only meal of the day and only having 30 minutes to get something to eat and to eat it, that I learned to shovel the food in as fast as I could so I could eat more in a shorter amount of time. 

I have since corrected this behavior. I take smaller bites, chew slowly, take a drink between each bite (usually drink water), and I don't put as much on my plate in the first place. This has cut my food consumption at meals in half...at least...and I no longer feel over-full after meals. 

When we were first dating, I could eat Robert (a former Marine) under the table. Now, I eat maybe half as much as he does. However, I normally ate that much (prior to changing my habits).

I know this is gonna sound whiney, but I cannot force myself to drink lukewarm water. It has to be ice cold or I literally gag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I know this is gonna sound whiney, but I cannot force myself to drink lukewarm water. It has to be ice cold or I literally gag.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then, put ice in it. Whatever works and whatever helps. =D


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

For the record, I don't necessarily like eating out. I enjoy cooking and try to use fresh produce and lowfat ingredients. Example: I made meatloaf last night. I used 93% fat-free beef. We also had asparagus, which I boiled to al dente with herbs (no butter). All-told, the meal was under 300 calories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal

For the record, I don't weigh myself. I know that when I reach my final goal, and fit into the clothes I want to, that I will weigh more than a lot of people, bc I have at least 30 minutes of animal care every day and I have a LOT of muscle. Muscle weighs more than fat, and many thin people can be very flabby. One of my FB friends, who wears size 2 jeans (pretty sure of the size, or smaller), commented that her 6yo DD said she "wiggles". She was very offended.
I'd rather look like I look now. Everybody will see my muscles, more and more, as I slowly loss the excess.
My lower arms look like I regularly arm wrestle right now!
_Is this a sport?!?_
JUST keep trying, and you'll be successful.
NO PITY PARTIES when you backtrack. We all do that.
My QH, "Buster", told me yesterday that he would LOVE a good brushing all over with my small, rubber curry. THAT's a good workout, too. =D


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! Lots of great answers here. Small changes, done consistently, journal what works for you, & do more of the same. Get checked out medically & hopefully you'll see results soon. I've always liked seeing your posts here & hope you can get back to seeing your horse more often, & get some trail time w/him.


----------



## CowboysDream

Okay here is my advice to someone in your position:
- Use that MyFitnessPal app to calculate your calories so you can see exactly how you are doing
- Always eat UP to the amount it says don't try to under eat
- drink 8 eight ounce glasses of water a day (your body can hold onto a lot of water weight!) 
- Look into HIIT (high intensity interval training), do what you can. That is the only cardio I really approve of. 
- WEIGHT TRAINING... look into the book 'New Rules of Lifting for Women'
- When you can, get checked out by the doctor
- Get full nights sleep

What I was told when starting exercise is that what you do for work does not count towards your exercise. Because you will do it enough that your body will get used to it. So either you can up your intensity at work by power/speed walking everywhere, or jog/speed walk with your dog at home.

Now I understand not everyone has the best joints so do what you can and it will eventually get easier. Sometimes my knee kills me and I can't jog... lets just say I have pushed myself so I can speed walk almost as fast as I can jog! 

Try doing 'fun' exercises sometimes. The great thing with the internet is there are TONS of videos you can follow along with. Try Zumba, Dancing, Bellydancing, karate, etc. Or get an Xbox + kinect (if you can afford one) and get one of the dance games! 

I also am not sure about your financial situation but if it is not that good, you may need to get creative! You can make a lot of your weights from old dufflebags, kittylitter and ziplock bags. Look up sandbag weights. 

You really have to be 100% in it to win it. I always say losing weight (or even working out) is 80% determination and 20% physical exertion. 

If you do start weight training don't be alarmed if you gain weight, its good! Muscle weighs more than fat. I am looking forward to weight training because than I can eat more!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The hardest part of this is going to be getting my boyfriend to eat better. Today he came into work to check the vending machines and dumped about six candy bars on my desk. I kept one (I'm trying to limit myself to one candy bar every other day, then work my way down from there to one every once in a great while) and gave the rest to my coworkers. 

According to MyFitnessPal, I'm usually about 150-200 calories under my 1600 calorie daily goal. If every day were like today, MyFitnessPal indicates I'll be 216.7lbs in five weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

All good advice. I started to putting on weight after I turned 30. I haven't been able to loose it, and have struggled just to maintain. One of the most frustrating things is the way it has affected my balance and mobility.
The journal really helps, and so does the exercise. Being aware of all the time of what you eat can be exhausting, but you need to make conscience choices and not eat out of habit.
Good luck.


----------



## muumi

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My one guilty pleasure is a glass of Minute Maid fruit punch when we have popcorn at night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dont know if someone else mentioned it....but this sentence made it seem like you eat popcorn most nights. Is this true?
If so, definitely stop that right away, popcorn isn't as benign as it may seem.


----------



## alexischristina

I don't agree with Muumi. Popcorn can be an amazing snack, but buy an air popper and do it that way. Put some herbs and spices on it (stay away from straight salt and NO BUTTER OR OIL) and you're golden. I've recently lost close to 50 lbs and it wasn't easy but it's doable.

The problem is, places like the 'Golden Corral' might SEEM to have healthy options, but their 'healthy' options aren't that healthy at all. They use low-quality oils that help you pack on the pounds and cheap alternatives to 'good cooking' that means a plate of veggies / meat / potatoes there vs. a plate of veggies / meat / potatoes at home has a HUGE difference not just in calories but in fats and the quality of the fats you're getting. Your body needs specific fats to work off of, supplying the wrong fats will just make your body store fats.

I'm not going to lie to you. For probably four-five months out of seven (total 'dieting') I starved myself of the calories I needed. I ate between 400 - 600 calories a day and exercised it all off... and I probably lost half (less) as much then as I did when I was eating higher amounts of 'balanced' calories. That said, you need to look at a few things. Consult your Dr. and different websites... The typical answer is 'don't go under x amount of calories' or 'you need x amount of calories' but it varies GREATLY with your height / current weight. When I was eating balanced meals I was eating between 1000 - 1200 calories a day and felt fine, because I'm insanely short and because the food I was eating was good food. The point is, you need to do research beyond a couple of websites. I sat for hours calculating EXACTLY how much I needed to take in- not just calories but fat and sodium, carbs, etc. (remember, the labels on packaged food is based on 2000 calorie a day diets, I need close to half that so that '20% of your daily carbs' translates into '40%').

I also found some awesome 'super foods' that took a bit of getting used to but hey! Now I love them. Quinoa - it's a grain, not gonna lie, it tastes weird at first but it's an excellent replacement for rice / pasta. If you're going to have rice skip the white and skip the brown, go for black rice. It's a bit of a pain to prepare, but if you get ahead of it (leave it to soak over night) it's just as easy. No potatoes, there's really no 'value' in a potato. Yams, maybe, but no potatoes.

Like I said, 'Golden Corral' type restaurants use low quality oils to cook their meats, so any beef etc. you're getting there is even WORSE for you than it regularly is. Turn to lean meats, only eat chick and (ugh) fish. I always hated fish (my dad drilled it into me at an early age that 'fish give you worms' :lol: great influence) but have forced myself to start eating it... and guess what, I like it!). 

Lentils are a good one too, and chick peas. Higher in calories but a good sturdy protein that is harder for your body to break down.

Multigrain / whole wheat bread isn't bad for you, but have you tried Sprouted Grain? It doesn't taste much different but it is MUCH better for you and definitely aids weight loss. 

I'd start tracking your calories EXACTLY, cut out the 'going out' food as much as possible and if you have to find somewhere new to go. I find that 'vegetarian' or 'vegan' restaurants tend to be super conscious of the oils they use, etc. so maybe try something like that?


----------



## muumi

alexischristina said:


> I don't agree with Muumi. Popcorn can be an amazing snack, but buy an air popper and do it that way. Put some herbs and spices on it (stay away from straight salt and NO BUTTER OR OIL) and you're golden. I've recently lost close to 50 lbs and it wasn't easy but it's doable.


Yes you are probably right, if you make popcorn from scratch, but any of those 'just microwave' packs, are not good at all. Also if you pop them traditionally with oil, its obviously counterproductive.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I hate microwave popcorn and popcorn popped in oil. We use an air popper and put fresh ground sea salt (or fresh ground pink Himalayan salt) on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella

Don't skimp out on your calories. If you need 1600, make sure your getting them. If your body doesn't get enough, it goes into a "storage" mode . (according to my DR) Also, high fiber foods make you feel fuller, longer. Apples, celery, carrots... My daughter hates school lunches, so packs a salad, yougert & water, everyday. We found a lunch bag that looks much like a purse & it has ice packs that go into the bottom. it sits in her locker at the HS & she says it's always fresh & still cold when she has lunch.


----------



## CowboysDream

And don't forget! Snacks (the juice, popcorn, chocolate bars every other day) really add up. That's what usually gets me. Also when calculating calories don't forget any liquids you consume or oils cook with because they count as well.


----------



## Saddlebag

Now don't everyone get mad at me. I'm not overweight but by eating two tbsp of home made saurkraut a few minutes before a meal made me feel full before I even started. This caused me to cut back a little on what I had planned to eat and I lost a few pounds over a 3 days. I ate the kraut because I love it and didn't realize fully the benefits of eating it until after wards, not before. Because it's loaded with pro-biotics the gut becomes healthier.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

One word comes to mind when I hear that word saurkraut: tuck! Tried it. Hated it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Stupid phone. Double posted on me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman

It all depends on preparation. It cleans you out really good, too. 
Rinse it before cooking, cook with broth, onions, a little caraway seed, salt and pepper to taste. Cook until it's soft. If it's still too sour, add a couple of apple wedges when cooking. 
I love it raw, but have to rinse it first. I come from sauerkraut country so the stuff I find here is not the optimum;-)


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo

I am fighting my weight too. I am pushing 50 so that is probably a factor. But the reality is unless a person has thyroid problems it is likely too any calories and not enough exercise, the simple answer. For me to lose weight, i have to fit 3-5 sessions of something aerobic in each week, 20 minutes or more, and really watch my carbs. Easier said than done. So, lots of green and lean veggies and protein, limited fat and breads and sugars. Going back to the basics works best for me. Weight Watchers is the best weight loss plan in my opinion. They have an online option for 18 per month.


----------



## waresbear

You looking to lose weight or just ranting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

waresbear said:


> You looking to lose weight or just ranting?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I'm being honest, a little bit of both. Moreso the losing weight, though. Which, I've lost a couple of pounds in the last week or so...so, go me, I guess.


----------



## Dustbunny

I feel for you.
Get yourself on a diet program for a person with type 2 diabetes. Really!!!!
Don't eat "white"...no potatoes, white rice, white bread. Eat whole grains and read labels. Don't drink that fruitty punch stuff. I think you will be amazed...and very pleased.
Good luck


----------



## Cacowgirl

Any loss is so much better than a gain! It always seems to come off much slower than it goes on. Be kind to yourself...but NO food rewards!.


----------



## Golden Horse

Hey Drafty, you know what they say about things coming around and going around? Well I would go and have words with Amber, she is here saying she has lost 30 pounds, maybe you found some of it?

Sorry, had to go there, only joking ladies:lol:

I so wish we could donate fat though, seems like nearly everytime we have one of the "Am I to big for my horse" threads someone pipes up about discrimination against our skinny sisters, who can't put on weight no matter what they eat, well set up a drop off point, I have a whole bunch of it I would willingly gift, don't even need a tax receipt, it is totally free.


----------



## Saddlebag

Drafty, I can't stand the bottled kraut from the store. I just made a gallon batch with shredded cabbage, carrots, celery, garlic and no caraway. I can't stay out of it. I was just reading that to help with weight loss one should eat a serving at each meal (their serving meaning 1/4 cup). It's full of probiotics and high in B vitamins. One should consume a bit of the juice as well. If eaten as recommended it will greatly improve gut health. Now my horses get some of the juice as well, even wee dog.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'll have to look for some homemade recipes. I'm up for trying things I don't normally like when prepared in a different way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Saddlebag said:


> Drafty, I can't stand the bottled kraut from the store. I just made a gallon batch with shredded cabbage, carrots, celery, garlic and no caraway. I can't stay out of it. I was just reading that to help with weight loss one should eat a serving at each meal (their serving meaning 1/4 cup). It's full of probiotics and high in B vitamins. One should consume a bit of the juice as well. If eaten as recommended it will greatly improve gut health. Now my horses get some of the juice as well, even wee dog.


Pretty brave I suggest starting this on a weekend.....;-)
Btw, caraway takes the bloat out of cabbage......
Now I wish I could have you try "Filderkraut".....fresh, original....not bottled.....sold straight out of the barrel it's made in.....*dreaming of old times*


----------



## katieandscooby

I hear you! I gained 55lbs in 6 months and nothing I did would stop it. I remember eating nothing but veggies and lean meat for two weeks, stepped on the scale and saw I had gained 7 lbs. I was so upset. I think my biggest problem is the house we are living in. I started gaining weight and developed severe stomach issues, and other issues such as missing cycles and such. They thought I had celiacs, pcos and other things. My tests in the end always came back normal. 

Since my last round of tests I have become normalish again, weight has started coming off easier. I do a lot more trekking through snow and hauling hay and bedding pens in winter, but I think that maybe just the fact that now I am out of the house half the week is helping. I changed jobs and moved back in with my parents part time last year. 

I have done everything from body by vi to keeping track of food and doing the calorie counting thing. I have all but eliminated carbs, we occasionally have bread like once a week maybe. Instead of pasta I eat spaghetti squash. Homemade meat sauce with ground venison and fresh veggies. We are cattle farmers, but right now we are short on fat steers running around the place. I try to stay away from corn as we use corn and peas to fatten up livestock, what makes it so good for us? 
So lots of mushrooms, broccoli, peppers, etc. And I always take extra helpings of salad. My willpower is getting better, and my brother usually makes sure anything that isn't good for me is gone before I get back from work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Deserthorsewoman - I'd never heard of Filderkraut until you mentioned it. I've never seen that type of cabbage before, a summer cabbage. I like a few caraway, not a bunch in my kraut.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Saddlebag said:


> Deserthorsewoman - I'd never heard of Filderkraut until you mentioned it. I've never seen that type of cabbage before, a summer cabbage. I like a few caraway, not a bunch in my kraut.


The Fildern, which translates to "fields", is an area near Stuttgart, famous for it's Sauerkraut. When you live in that area, you'll get the fresh kraut when it's in season, of course. 
And let me assure you, there's nothing like it in cans or in a glass

Caraway.....little goes a long way


----------



## Sullyboy

*To: deserthorsewoman*

Hi! I'm 230 and just can't get the desire up to lose it. I've been trying to go vegan and have been doing pretty good. I finally tossed the scale to the back of the closet. That felt great! I'm just going to try to eat healthy whenever I can. So, here is my advice for you. Don't change what you're doing all at once. Start eliminating one thing at a time. I'd start with eliminating the potatoes at breakfast because the eggs and bacon are zero carbs and you can lose weight. Remember that you shouldn't eat starches and meat together. Eat one or the other, but not both. Night eating is the worst for overweight people. I eat one thing after dinner and I gain 3 lbs!! So start with the potatoes, don't change anything else and weigh yourself before you do it and then don't weigh for a week or two. If you've lost just keep doing that one thing until you stop losing. Then elminate or cut down on another. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Sullyboy said:


> Hi! I'm 230 and just can't get the desire up to lose it. I've been trying to go vegan and have been doing pretty good. I finally tossed the scale to the back of the closet. That felt great! I'm just going to try to eat healthy whenever I can. So, here is my advice for you. Don't change what you're doing all at once. Start eliminating one thing at a time. I'd start with eliminating the potatoes at breakfast because the eggs and bacon are zero carbs and you can lose weight. Remember that you shouldn't eat starches and meat together. Eat one or the other, but not both. Night eating is the worst for overweight people. I eat one thing after dinner and I gain 3 lbs!! So start with the potatoes, don't change anything else and weigh yourself before you do it and then don't weigh for a week or two. If you've lost just keep doing that one thing until you stop losing. Then elminate or cut down on another. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the advice, but I think you meant DraftyAiresMum, not me;-)


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Corn is a grain, not a vegetable. Don't make that mistake. I did and it played havoc with my blood sugar and quickly put the pounds on. Corn is high in sugar, starch and calories and low in any nutritional value.

Corn, or a form or corn (fructuose corn syrup, corn starch, corn derivatives) are in almost all pre packaged foods because it's a cheap filler and preservative. It's in diet drinks, it's even in jello for pete's sake.

So if you're making your own meals from scratch, you still have to read the labels of the ingredients.

Perhaps too much sugar is your enemy. Excess sugar that the body doesn't burn off is stored as fat, primarily around your middle, giving you that "apple" look.

A short google search showed this:

Here is a list of some of the possible code words for “sugar” which may appear on a label. Hint: the words “syrup”, “sweetener”, and anything ending in “ose” can usually be assumed to be “sugar”. If the label says “no added sugars”, it should not contain any of the following, although the food could contain naturally-occurring sugars (such as lactose in milk). 

Agage Nectar
Barley Malt Syrup 
Corn sweetener 
Corn syrup, or corn syrup solids 
Dehydrated Cane Juice 
Dextrin 
Dextrose 
Fructose
Fruit juice concentrate 
Glucose 
High-fructose corn syrup
Honey
Invert sugar
Lactose
Maltodextrin
Malt syrup
Maltose
Maple syrup
Molasses
Raw sugar
Rice Syrup
Saccharose
Sorghum or sorghum syrup
Sucrose
Syrup
Treacle
Turbinado Sugar
Xylose
Sugar alcohols are just as bad. Take it from a diabetic (and pray you never develop diabetes)


----------



## Saddlebag

In highschool my son's health class had volunteers eat one thing all week. My son was given potatoes. He could eat all he wanted, boiled, baked, fried but no ketchup or gravy. He went thro a 20lb bag and more and lost 5 lbs.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Some stuff I have read I have found rather interesting. When I spoke to my doctor recently he said basically cut out suger. He was saying exercise will help with fitness but doesn't necessarily massively help with weight loss as it is more about your diet.

What I mostly remember being told was cut suger which also means cutting carbs.

- don't go overboard with meat 
- have little to no stuff like bread, pasta, rice, potatoes 
- don't go overboard with fruit so about 2 handfuls a day
- most of your diet needs to be coloured vegies eg. carrots, broccoli, beans etc 
- of course cut out junk food or at least have it in moderation

obviously you wouldn't go crazy about it straight away but just slwoly cut things down or out. I have been doing it for a couple of months and within the first month I lost about 4kg, I have gained most of that back as I had a few bad moments. I am also finding though I have seemingly gained all of that back I feel and look more toned then chubby. Though I had a few moments at the beginning I am finding it increasinly easier to make the better decision, I mean after all I'm just eating the way I should be.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Green Tea!!! I didnt read everything so I am sorry if I am double posting on somebody. I had two babies back to back and went from 155lbs to 230lbs.....ehhhhh.. I felt HORRIBLE. The things that I really changed each and every day was I would drink 3 cups of green tea a day and water. No pop or sweet tea. maybe a cup of coffee. I always made sure to eat an apple or banana first thing in the morning and then maybe a few slices of bacon. Make sure you dont eat too late at night. I swear green tea really helps and it makes you feel alot better after you get used to drinking it. I am only down to 180lbs right now but I am working. Kinda hard with the nasty weather.


----------



## gypsygirl

has anyone tried jillian michaels 30 day shred ?


----------



## flytobecat

What's that?


----------



## gypsygirl

its an exercise program with jillian michaels. you do 10 days of lesson 1, 10 days of lesson 2, and 10 days of lesson 3. each lesson is only 27 minutes, but they really push you. you can find the lessons on youtube.


----------



## flytobecat

Oh, that's the chick from Biggest Looser, right?


----------



## Cacowgirl

That's the one.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Green Tea!!! I didnt read everything so I am sorry if I am double posting on somebody. I had two babies back to back and went from 155lbs to 230lbs.....ehhhhh.. I felt HORRIBLE. The things that I really changed each and every day was I would drink 3 cups of green tea a day and water. No pop or sweet tea. maybe a cup of coffee. I always made sure to eat an apple or banana first thing in the morning and then maybe a few slices of bacon. Make sure you dont eat too late at night. I swear green tea really helps and it makes you feel alot better after you get used to drinking it. I am only down to 180lbs right now but I am working. Kinda hard with the nasty weather.


Interesting. I did buy some green tea a while back, but haven't used it. Might give it a try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

What is the name of the restaurant that serves healthy meals? I didn't know such a thing existed.


----------



## Saddlebag

Because my father had to wear expensive suits, he couldn't afford to gain or lose more than 5 lbs. His way to control his weight was to use a bread and butter plate. His food had to fit on there, nothing piled high or overlapping. He ate a full diet but watched the quantities. He never touched food between meals. He was 6'3 and maintained between 185 and 190 lbs for years. He was also a great walker, preferring to leave the car at home and walking a good two miles to work and again on the return. When he retired he took up riding a bicycle and at 70 he looked younger than when he retired at 67.


----------



## Cinder

Sorry I didn't read past page two, but I'm really feeling you. My diet efforts have gone to mediocre at best and I know I've gained weight. I've gained at least twenty pounds since my lowest weight and probably more since then. I don't know what's wrong. I try to jog at least once every day for about thirty minutes. I walk/jog alternately for at least three miles (trying to run a bit more every day). 

I've been sick for the past week and so haven't ran. I feel so gross. I don't want to look at or weigh myself. 

So, we're in the same boat.


----------



## JoesMom

I have tried to read all of the posts on this thread so if I repeat anything please forgive me.

First you need to make sure you are not diabetic. One of the signs of it can be rapid weight gain. If you know someone with a tester test yourself after fasting for eight hours and then 2 hours after eating. the fasting one should be 90 to 100, the after eating one should be around 130 to 150. 

Fat is not your enemy, sugar and refined foods are way worse for you. This means no candy bars, pop and no more than a serving of popcorn. Stay away from white foods. Eat enough to keep you going so your body does not go into starvation mode. Those candy bars he drops on your desk, throw them back at him.

Walk continuously for an hour a day at least 4 days a week. Get some strength training in a couple times a week. 

I have lost ten pounds in the last two months by following these guidelines. Hope you have continued success.

Please do not compromise your values for weight loss.


----------



## tbrantley

I can relate to what you are going through. I ordered Chia Black Seeds that just came in and I started drinking it in my water today. While I am typing this I can hear my stomach making all kinds of noises. I am hoping that means its working. After reading that you had fitness pal loading down on your phone I did the same thing. I also have a friend who is trying to lose weight. She has lost 25 pounds but she is taking some kind of diet pill and I won't do that . I will let you know if the Chia seeds work. It is suppose to be safe and have a lot of health benifits according to Dr. Oz. I am going to try it for this month and use the fitness pal to help get me started on a healthier life style. If you haven't heard of Chia seed you might want to look it up. I don't know how to ad a link or I would do it for you. I am so technology handicapped. Good luck and I am sending you a big hug and well wishes. Tomorrow is a start of a new day .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So, a couple of weeks ago I got transferred to the wash bay at work, so now I wash cars for 8 hours a day, five days a week. I'm proud to report that I've lost 15lbs since transferring to the wash bay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Awesome!!!


----------



## gypsygirl

joesmom

i believe your blood glucose [i assume thats what you are referring to] should drop down to pretty close to normal 2 hours after eating. if its that high i recall that you would be prediabetic/ heading that way. when i take my blood sugar 2 hours after eating i am in a normal range, at 84. you want to be between 80-100.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Great news, Drafty-I've been wondering how it was going for you. 15 lbs is a lot, especially in such a short time. I'll bet you're feeling much better,hmmm?


----------



## Saddlebag

Of late I have been reading a lot on gluten and what it does to over half the population. Almost everything prepared has it if wheat flour was used as a thickener. And of course it's in bread. Just for hellery yesterday I went gluten free. Today I feel more energized. Coincidence? Maybe, but I think I will stick with this for a week and see if it's more than coincidence. My son was gluten sensitive, bordering on allergic and it was cut out of his diet. He became like a new person, much happier because he was feeling better. When it came to myself I think I just ignored the symptoms blaming the fact that my gall bladder had been removed and that can cause digestive disturbances. We'll see.


----------



## Dustbunny

That is wonderful news, Drafty!
It would be good to get that physical also.

Keep up the program.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm honestly beginning to wonder if I'm pregnant. 

Here's why I think I might be:
-I've gained back the weight that I lost (and NOTHING had changed, except if anything my activity level has gone UP)
-I've gone up a pant size...again (I'm now in a 22W)
-Thursday night, my boyfriend and I had sandwiches for dinner. We had the exact same thing, except he added mustard and cheese to his. Within two hours of eating, I threw up everything I had eaten all day until I was dry heaving.
-Friday morning, I had two pieces of toast for breakfast (whole wheat toast with butter). When I got to work, I threw up. I washed one car, then my manager sent me home. Note: I never actually felt sick, just tired.
-I go to bed between 9:30pm and 10pm, wake up at 7am, and am more tired than when I went to bed.
-I've been getting a lot of headaches (I normally get one a month, now I have three to five a week).

Now, for the reasons I think I'm not:
-I've had my period relatively on time every month (I've never been super regular...however, they haven't been "normal" periods).
-We haven't been active in the bedroom since...November or December.

I know the only way to check is to "pee on a stick," but I'll admit it...I'm afraid to. *sigh* If I'm not, then the next probable answer is my thyroid...or my body just hates me. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, is this good news or bad??? Would it be your first??? Get the stick!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

nvr2many said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, is this good news or bad??? Would it be your first??? Get the stick!!!


Ummm...whether it's a good thing or not is up for debate. My boyfriend wants me to be. I'm a little more hesitant at this stage. I have a nine-year-old son from my previous marriage and I definitely want more kids, but I don't think we're in a good place to have kids right now. I work at a minimum wage job, Monday through Friday, 8-5. My boyfriend runs a vending machine business for his mom and she doesn't pay him (she pays the mortgage on the house we live in, in lieu of actual pay). They're looking to sell the business and my boyfriend is looking for a job, but we live in a small town. And then there's the big one. We're not married. We do plan on getting married, but yeah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Ok, well take a deep breath and go get a test. The not knowing for sure will make you crazy!


----------

